# City walls



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Does your city was protected by walls. Montreal walls has been demolished in the middle of the 19th century but Quebec city walls still alive:

Montreal:









The granite paving stones throughout the streets, sidewalks and public spaces of Old Montréal mark the buried remains of the 18th-century fortified city’s stone walls 

Quebec city
Porte Saint-Jean








Porte Saint-Louis


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Most Chinese cities had city walls before 20 century...

most of them are abolished now..only Xian's is left...some portions of Nanjing's and Suzhou's still remain, and some smaller cities still have them.

Beijing used to have 3 layers of city walls but now only the inner most is left (the forbidden city).


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Xi'an city wall:


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Wall Street is where the old Dutch city walls were.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tallinn(Estonia) city wall:

Look at the towers in the front:





























If someone has better pics please post!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This city was! Check out the walls!!!!


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

hehe I remember this. fabled but torn down already right.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Frankfurt, like most European cities were once surrounded by walls. Most of it were torn down to allow the city to expand. However, where the walls were laid out, is now a park that surrounds the city. You can clearly see the park on this map, and it's quite clear from the zigzag defencive pattern that it once was a walled city.









Although almost all of the walls are gone, there are still some remaining sections. I can't find a photo of the remaining part yet, although I will keep looking.

However, there are loads of other structures remaining that were part of the walls, and plenty of names that hint of them.

Originally, to enter the city, you had to pass through one of the gates. The largest remaining one in central Frankfurt that was part of the wall is the Eschenheimer Turm. It is now actually a pub (the toilets are right at the top  )

























There are still some 60 defencive towers surrounding the city proper, either part of the wall (or the equivilent in the south of the city) or part of the surround pre-city lookout towers.









As well as plenty more in the metropolitan area


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Although many of the walled cities in Europe demolished them to expand the city, quite a few of the smaller cities kept their walls. It is amazing to travel around Europe and see countless walled cities and towns. In many cases, the fully city center is entirely surrounded by the walls and you can walk fully over them.

One of my favourites is Carcassonne in France. I drove past this with friends and saw it, and to be honest, it blew me away. But when I pointed it out to the other guys in the car, we had gone past and everyone else missed it. It was like a medieval fortress in the middle of nowhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carcassonne










































ANother really interesting French one, is St. Malo, which is a walled coastal city. The old part of town juts out on it's own, almost like an Island and is surrounded by steep walls that drop off into the sea. Really an amazing site.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Malo

The entrance









This gives you a bit of an idea.









And a bit bigger >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>scroll









Walking on the wall.









More air shots

























And other fortified islands in the area: (Including the famous Mont St. Michel)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Mont-Saint-Michel


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Justme said:


> One of my favourites is Carcassonne in France.


Wonderful! I was hoping someone would post pictures of Carcassonne sometime in this forum!


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

St. Malo, the city of my ancestor looks awesome.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Here is London's, not in the best of shape today....


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

i've stayed near st malo, lovely city.

Im not sure about city walls, but manchester's got reconstructed roman walls that were built originally over 2000 years ago:


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

Some Croatian citys with walls

DUBROVNIK:





































Korcula:




























Trogir:





































Ston










Krk










...................................


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

a lot of smaller german cities have walls


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

*The Walls of Downtown Manila*


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone have pics of the walls at Paris?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Amazing pics, and a wonderful thread! Thanks for the great pictures of Old Quebec's
walls, Phillippe. The Governor General at one point, I believe it was Lord Dufferin,
was responsible for saving those walls. At the time the local desire was to rip them 
down. Here is to him!! Cheers! There is no place like Quebec City in North America. It
is truly unique.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tiberias (at the see of Galilee) Israel 


















Acre - Akko










































































Ceasarea maritima


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

DarkFenX said:


> Anyone have pics of the walls at Paris?


Paris doesn't have walls. Were you referring to walls that may have existed in the early 1800s or before?


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Paris doesn't have walls. Were you referring to walls that may have existed in the early 1800s or before?


Paris has some parts of it's medieval walls still standing, but it's more a tower here and there or some ruins:

Here's a pretty tower of the medieval walls, in the "Conservatoire des Arts et métiers" (university and research center, 3rd arrondissement):



A small part of the wall, well ruined (Charlemagne High-school, 4th arrondissement):



A very well conserved part of the walls, with an "echaguette" (small access tower, 3rd arrondissement):





Here's another beautiful fortified town you can find in France, less famous than Carcassonne: Aigues-Mortes. It was the port where the last crusade began, built by Saint Louis in the 13th century:













All pics taken by me. Hope you appreciated!


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, I did appreciate 
Beautiful thread!

Very little remains of former fortifications around *Old Riga*
Here - Powder Tower








Swedish gates









Some smaller towns here have remnants of medieval walls


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

the greatest surviving city walls are at Nanjing, the old capital of China, with over 30km of walls. It used to have a Forbidden City 5x the size of the one in Beijing and a 500ft pagoda with their own defences.

Beijing had three concentric rings of walls, the greatest ever at over 40km in length for the outer ring and over 100ft high. The 'watchtowers' were castle sized, and the gates were the the most massive structures in the city. The outer ring protected the Chinese City, the Inner ring protected the Tatar or Imperial City populated by the ruling Manchurians, with 28 huge temple complexes and dozens of administrative palaces. Finally there was a 600ft wide moat and the inner sanctum of the Forbidden City walls where no commoner was allowed to enter.

The Imperial City, Summer Palaces and walls were destroyed by British, French, American and Japanese forces during the Opium and Boxer wars, the Forbidden City looted too. 2800 further temples and palaces were destroyed by nationalist modernisations by the 1920s. The massive outer walls were finally bulldozed in the 1950s by the communists and replaced by ring roads. 

In the last ten years though the govt has been restoring and rebuilding large sections of the wall and the main gates.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Great thread people, great :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the walls of the old citadele of Braganza:








the door:








the Gothic castle at the interior:








a medieval building in the citadele:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

citys soround by Vauban fortresse's - Portugal:
Elvas:








Almeida:








Valença:


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

More pics of Tallinn's Old Town walls...


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Very great pics bnmaddict, estboy & arpels


----------

